# Buy Intel DG31PR Motherboard



## SELVARAJAN (Nov 7, 2014)

I want this Motherboard. New preferable. Second hand also welcome. Please contact me 944208**** , 944320****. Please post buying leads also.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't share your personal cell phone number or email id. As for your query try Bazzar sectin :
*www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/

or sites like olx / quickr.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 8, 2014)

[MENTION=298221]SELVARAJAN[/MENTION] , have gigabyte g41 mobo with warranty till sept-2016 with 2gb ddr3 ram, its same socket as g31 if interested pm me.


----------

